# Pond filter pix



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some shots of the pond filter and visible fish!








and the parts








by jove , there are fish there!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jerry, 

Thanks for the photos- once again proving that each one is worth a thousand words! Much clearer now - Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it helped Peter. Just a temporary spot right now, will get it in a final spot, once the tunnel/ponds are installed.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY NICE Jerry! Thanks for the pics and how to.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Marty, I just used his ideas. Jerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty! Keep up the innovation


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very helpful. I can see myself trying this in the spring. Thank you. 

Robert


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Jerry. Does it just sit out like that or do you have a cover for it? Maybe camouflage in the bushes??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It will go up on the waterfall, but that's getting ripped out right now. Will hide it behind rocks/plants. Probably sit out like that till it gets cold anyway, not sure much filtration is needed in the winter. Did hook up the bigger pump to it and it seems to be handling it fine. Once I get the water pretty clear, I should be able to go to a two week cycle, Marty said. Jerry


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*The best pond filters are the ones we invent ourselves, using common materials, usually on hand.*

*I have found this out through experience and being cheap.*


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/07/2008 2:16 PM
... Once I get the water pretty clear, I should be able to go to a two week cycle, Marty said. Jerry

Hey Jerry, what do you mean by a two week cycle?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty said he cleans his filter about every two weeks. 
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hooked my bigger pump up to the filter and that did not work too well. Smaller/slower pump lets the debris settle, faster one just shot it right past, I guess. Outgoing water was as green as the incoming. When I hooked the small one back up the outflow was clear and the pond starting clearing up again. So, some tweaking required. 

Jerry


----------

